# I need help



## AMAAR ABAAS KADM (Mar 21, 2016)

I have searched and read about Freemasonry . I liked their thought and now I want to join this great group. I was in America and now I'm in Iraq, and I think that my immigration papers will be delayed in order to come back to America and through my research I knew I can only join in America because there forums there and in Iraq does not have our lodge and most importantly that it is trying to join his fate of death in Iraq, so do you You know any forum or people close to me to help me to join and I am especially personal famous in this country . thanks guy's
This is my channel on YouTube

m.youtube.com/channel/UCEc3rLSoOcUH_pp79-yQkbg


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 21, 2016)

HMMMM...weird how all of a sudden your english is much better!  But there are still major problems, similar to those emails that try to get people to send money to the crowned prince of sudan....lol...Fraud!


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 30, 2016)

It is not possible to become a Freemason without physically attending a Lodge and being Initiated by its members. Therefore you are unable to become a Freemason if you live in a country where Freemasonry is illegal (such as Iraq) as there will be no Lodges there for you to attend.


----------



## AMAAR ABAAS KADM (Apr 6, 2016)

Mike Martin said:


> It is not possible to become a Freemason without physically attending a Lodge and being Initiated by its members. Therefore you are unable to become a Freemason if you live in a country where Freemasonry is illegal (such as Iraq) as there will be no Lodges there for you to attend.


I will publish the freemasonry ideas.Even I'm not mason even I live in Iraq and my papers of immigration will delay in "iom" . even some of mason people don't help me.Remember If my people know and kill that .I love your thoughts guy's. My love and respect for all of you.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 6, 2016)

Yeah cause thats smart

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Apr 6, 2016)

AMAAR ABAAS KADM said:


> My love and respect for all of you.



Thank you. Everything begins with that. The sentiment is returned to you. May your God bless you.


----------



## .'.DM.'. (Jan 22, 2017)

There no lodges in Iraq the most near place for you is lebanon 

Sent from my SM-N920C using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## fmasonlog (Feb 3, 2017)

And in some places in America, you have to be a citizen... IDK if that's the case in all states.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 3, 2017)

fmasonlog said:


> And in some places in America, you have to be a citizen... IDK if that's the case in all states.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Which states require you be a US citizen?


----------



## fmasonlog (Feb 3, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Which states require you be a US citizen?



I believe Ga does... I'm not entirely sure but I was asked if I was one. 


Sent from my  using My Freemasonry


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 3, 2017)

fmasonlog said:


> I believe Ga does... I'm not entirely sure but I was asked if I was one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my  using My Freemasonry


Not in the petition. http://lvlodge131.org/petition.pdf


----------



## fmasonlog (Feb 3, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Not in the petition. http://lvlodge131.org/petition.pdf



Woopsie. My apologies 


Sent from my  using My Freemasonry


----------

